# Updating old Meyer Plow



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I'm into a rebuild of an old Meyer plow, and came across an interesting thread on adding trip stops to the plow when it returns from tripping. I"m wondering if anyone has a plow like this or might know how exactly the trip stops are supposed to function. I also had to cut out the pivot tubes that attach the frame to the moldboard and replace them. I need to make sure everything is nice and lined up before I weld them on. Should be fun. Here is original pics of plow. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=54835&highlight=brand+plow Here is the thread on adding stop blocks. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57737 Here are some pics of the current condition of the plow and the factory welds.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

More pics of sandblasted plow


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

some 1 ran out of gas on the mig and cant weld for shyt. run a stick rod 6011 or 7018


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I mig welded over all the old welds. Had to grind some down, some others I didn't. Some of the welds turned out ok, some didn't. Anyway, really wondering about the stop blocks. thanks for any feedback, Nick.


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

On the thread you referenced, I posted a couple pics of them, thet are circled in red on the pics. All it is, is a piece of 3/8 plate welded in at the pivot tubes on the sector, standing vertically about 1/2 above the curved piece of the sector.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

sorry didnt mean 2 insult you just trying 2 let you know those welds aint going 2 hold up . i would have said it nicer if i knew you did them. Im a certified welder so trust me


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

looks like u bled all over a few of those welds:redbounce


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

brunosplace;512432 said:


> On the thread you referenced, I posted a couple pics of them, thet are circled in red on the pics. All it is, is a piece of 3/8 plate welded in at the pivot tubes on the sector, standing vertically about 1/2 above the curved piece of the sector.


So what do they hit? The horizontal piece of angle? Is that all they need to fix the plow? Doesn't seem like enough really. If that is the fix though, great.

"sorry didnt mean 2 insult you just trying 2 let you know those welds aint going 2 hold up . i would have said it nicer if i knew you did them. Im a certified welder so trust me"

that's ok. I'm not insulted. I should have mentioned that I rewelded every single weld on the thing. It will get light use, so I'm hoping it won't have to be touched again ever.


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

Yes the stops hit the horizontal piece of angle iron. It is just to stop the trip return.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Yep, thats what my meyer ST-90 looked like when I blasted it, I rewelded all the joints :realmad:


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

do you guys know what the original size of the pivot pins and tube were on the plow? The connector between the sector and the moldboard. I'm using 1" schedule 80 pipe and 1" solid rod turned down to 15/16".


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

You can order the replacement tubes and pins from http://www.angelos-supplies.com I dont know the original size myself though.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Ever think of adding some shocks to the blade?? This will slow the recoil of the blade eliminating the need for the stop blocks. Had some on an old Arctic blade. What a great option.

DAFF


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Well this project has yet to be finished. But, it is getting close. The tractor this is going on has no extra hydraulic hookup for the angle of the plow. I see that the a frame and sector have a pin hole so the blade can be mechanically angled and anchored. Is it ok to operate the plow like this without the pistons adding some additional support? They obviously hold the plow when they are functional. And they are much closer to the end of the plow so they have more force. Since the pin is so close to the center it seems it will get alot of force applied to it. I just don't want to bend anything.

If you click the second link of my original post you can see pics of another Meyer plow , but you can see where it would be mechanically pinned to be angled.


----------

